# clean bulk??



## mattsilf (Mar 30, 2014)

Is there really a such thing as a completely clean bulk? I eat really clean for the most part. Lots of chicken, tuna, rice, etc during the week. One day on the weekend, ill have some pizza or go to the buffet for a cheat. I get between 3700-4000 calories a day, but I have to eat ALOT of my diet staples to get there. I supplement with an 805 calorie shake every night just to make sure I hit my calorie intake. Is this just how it goes or are there high calorie "clean" foods out there that I'm missing?


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 30, 2014)

how do you hit 4000 cals a eating chicken, fish  and rice? i have to throw in a beef meal and a clean take out meal to hit 4500


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 30, 2014)

I dont without that big gainer shake, sometimes 2 of them a day. Thats why im hoping someone can lend me suggestions on higher calorie, clean foods


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 30, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I was at 4500 lol.  6 cups of cooked rice a day plus everything else.  Digestive enzymes help.


I usually have about 3-4 cups of rice a day


----------



## cujo (Mar 30, 2014)

dallas mccarver diet offseason under John o regan

An example of my Diet on say a leg day which is of course much higher calorie day would go as follows
6 am- 12 oz 93/7 lean ground beef, 4 whole eggs, 1 cup grits (pre cooked)
8 am- 14 oz chicken, 14oz white potato, 1 cup broccoli, 1 tbsp olive oil
10 am- 3 scoop syntha 6, 1.5 cup oats, 1/4 cup walnuts 
12 pm- 14 oz top sirloin, 14oz white pot, 1 cup asparagus, 1 tbsp oilve oil
2 pm- train quads
330 pm- post workout shake 100grams carbs/ 2 scoops syntha-6 isolate, 1 cup white rice
5 pm- 14 oz chicken, 14 oz sweet pot
7 pm- 14 oz top sirloin, 14 oz white pot, 1 cup asparagus, 1 tbsp olive oil
9 pm- train hams and glutes
1030 pm- same post workout shake w/ 1 cup of white rice
1130 pm- 14 oz chicken/ 14 oz sweet pot
sleep till 2 am
when I wake up to pee I have 2 scoops of syntha-6 						 					  					 				 			 			 			 				 				 

I have been doing this diet just cut the carbs in half, no added fats and have been loving the results. I run my gear high and stay on gh, but this diet is a good starting point for someone who wants to eat clean and grow. Ur body will adapt to eating every 2 hours or so.


----------



## mattsilf (Mar 30, 2014)

Holy shit, thats an expensive diet. I better stick to my gainer shakes lol. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## cujo (Mar 30, 2014)

lol yea I stock up when chicken is 1.88 lb and usually do 96/4 ground beef over steak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ev1l (Apr 13, 2014)

cujo said:


> dallas mccarver diet offseason under John o regan
> 
> An example of my Diet on say a leg day which is of course much higher calorie day would go as follows
> 6 am- 12 oz 93/7 lean ground beef, 4 whole eggs, 1 cup grits (pre cooked)
> ...



14oz meat 5x a day... damn...


----------

